# Avatar Issues



## TitanShadow (May 7, 2010)

I want to set an avatar, it is within the size limit both in bytes and pixels.  I have tried png an gif formats, it just keeps saying it is 'Unable yo save image'.

What gives?  Any ideas?


----------



## Cheryl (May 8, 2010)

What size is the image you are trying to upload? 
The maximum size of your custom image is 50 by 50 pixels or 19.5 KB


----------



## TitanShadow (May 8, 2010)

50x50 and around 8k

PNG format is what I would prefer.


----------



## Cheryl (May 8, 2010)

Sometimes what we prefer and what is accepted by a site are two different things. 

Give the .jpg format a try.


----------



## TitanShadow (May 8, 2010)

I suppose that is the next step though I very much wanted to have transparency but alas of it cannot be, it cannot be.


----------



## TitanShadow (May 8, 2010)

So, I tried this with a JPG, still no go, did not work.


----------



## Cheryl (Jun 11, 2010)

Just to let others know, avatar problem has been fixed.


----------

